

OSCON 2010: Rob Pike, "Public Static Void" - enneff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kj5ApnhPAE&

======
runT1ME
"Why do languages look like this[Ugly]?"

Because they have generics and Go doesn't. That is a good thing?

~~~
lukesandberg
the main complaint was about having to say the same thing multiple times,
Generics does imply at least some additional syntax but the degree to which
java or C++ requires it is excessive.

